# Put a face with that car



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

Browsing through other forums and saw that alot of them have a forum post where they post a pic of car and then one of themself, kinda seemed like a good idea to me. join if you want haha ill go first i suppose








Me new years this year








Then theres my car at h2o pic thanks to Dubkorps


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*

this guy:









built and drives these:
(the 3 in the middle)


----------



## N8Zvw (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*

Hey Greg how you doing?
*This Guy:* 








*This Car:*

















_Modified by N8Zvw at 5:50 PM 1-2-2009_


_Modified by N8Zvw at 5:52 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Put a face with that car (N8Zvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N8Zvw* »_Hey Greg how you doing?]
 

Not bad man just going to school full time and getting the body work straightened out before show season rolls around again, haha my coils are being delivered in a week


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*

wow you guys are lame, almost 100 views and only 2 people posted http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*

Ahh what the hell, I'll post I don't ever post here...
Me








The hooptie











_Modified by PzwoTDI at 8:34 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*

Hate posting pics of myself







Here's me with hair, it's all cut off now though. 









And the beet










_Modified by ginanana at 9:08 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## hp685685 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*

I'm normally just a viewer but decided to say hello










Here is my VW


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Put a face with that car (hp685685)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hp685685* »_I'm normally just a viewer but decided to say hello

i can tell 3 posts since 05' haha


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

THE ROCKER








AND THE STOCKER


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*

me : 









My ride :


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Put a face with that car (bugsy98nb)*

^ I'm digging those black rockers.


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Put a face with that car (water&air)*

show us the stude!!!!


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Put a face with that car (scarab99)*









.








.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Put a face with that car (b-double-e)*

always loved your car b-double-e especially that crazy exhaust you're running


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Put a face with that car (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_^ I'm digging those black rockers.

thanks







Growler from the org made them for me . they are ribbed carpet runners from home depot.
make yourself a paper template of each end of your running boards. best to use two or more long pieces taped together to make a complete template (6" wide and 5' long iirc, best to double check on your own car)
then cut them out and use the 3m double sided foam tape (grey foam with red covers) to apply them to the car.

They give that Retro flare , Ive been asked alot of questions where did you get those ? Do those come stock on NB's . They have been on the bug for almost 4 years now and havent come loose


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Put a face with that car (scarab99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarab99* »_show us the stude!!!!

the stude is currently a rat rod which I freakin love . Its a blast to drive and I get alot of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from people. Still has the original drive train studie 289 v-8 3sp with o/d and dual straights for the exhaust







Heres a before shot when the PO had it before paint 









and After :


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

thats cool man. i'm BIG into traditional hot rods and "rat rods" infact thats why i'm on this forum. i grew up neck deep in hot rods. now i've picked up this beetle and i'm building it so i needed to find a place to learn the euro ****. i dig the stude!!!!!


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: (scarab99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarab99* »_thats cool man. i'm BIG into traditional hot rods and "rat rods" infact thats why i'm on this forum. i grew up neck deep in hot rods. now i've picked up this beetle and i'm building it so i needed to find a place to learn the euro ****. i dig the stude!!!!!

Sweet ! Hey if yuor not far from Lima Ohio every year theres a Big Rebel run at the fair grounds Full of classic cars, streetrods, rat rods etc. Ill try to find out when it is this year and let ya know .


----------



## gurlieDUBracer (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*

*The Girl...* 








*the whip...* 










_Modified by gurlieDUBracer at 8:45 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: (bugsy98nb)*

allen county or meigs county?


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Put a face with that car (b-double-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-double-e* »_









Uh oh, looks like that hand is reaching for something!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Put a face with that car (ginanana)*

It's an older pic, but a fun one
















Old Ride:

















New Ride:


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_always loved your car b-double-e especially that crazy exhaust you're running









.
thanks bro! 
heres one of my favorite pixs i took at H20!
.








.
i have a fetish for customized , personalized plates!!
.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Put a face with that car (b-double-e)*

The soon to be sold (hopefully) daily driver next to my toy...










and another of my little toy...










and myself atop a bridge, striking what appears to be my jesus christ pose....


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: (scarab99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarab99* »_allen county or meigs county?



Allen county They dont have the date posted as of yet , but its usually the third weekend in september same as bugfest in toledo lol 


_Modified by bugsy98nb at 3:09 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## Sero (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (bugsy98nb)*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (bugsy98nb)*

So this forum is made up mostly of a bunch of ugly dudes and a cute chick that works for a video gaming company....how am I not surprised.


----------



## pebblepushers (Mar 3, 2007)

my car







me


_Modified by pebblepushers at 6:20 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (pebblepushers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pebblepushers* »_








my car

HOW DID YOU INSTALL THE RAG TOP!?!?!?!?


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*blksabbath*

Can't find a picture of my car right now...but that's me with the cape.


----------



## pebblepushers (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

it is an inalfa rag top made for the car came with a template just laid it up there traced it out and got happy with the air saw


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re:*









in winter mode...








:]


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (jbuggin)*

me on the left...








the 200 mile a day, 50 mpg, smoke blower...








interesting fact about the trunk space of a NB...


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*

Mine Ill get a pic soon

FROM THIS TO THIS



_Modified by VR6BUG at 3:21 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Put a face with that car (VR6BUG)*

Are you on VMaxx coils?


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Put a face with that car (Amsterdam087)*

not for to much longer


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Put a face with that car (VR6BUG)*

What's wrong with vmaxx coils, I just got a set of jom coils made by vmaxx with a 80/60 total drop


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Put a face with that car (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_What's wrong with vmaxx coils, I just got a set of jom coils made by vmaxx with a 80/60 total drop

Neat. But that doesn't have anything to do with the way they handle.
They are a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Put a face with that car (Amsterdam087)*

they don't go low enough


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Put a face with that car (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_they don't go low enough

Again, this has nothing to do with handling. If a low ride is all your after than do what you want. Im simply saying in a handling aspect, they are garbage, and that is just my opinoin, not trying to bash what anyone is doing by any means.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Put a face with that car (Amsterdam087)*

I didn't drive it much with them on just to h20 and thats about it prob like 1000miles. But I'm bagging it trying to lay body panels


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Put a face with that car (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
Again, this has nothing to do with handling. If a low ride is all your after than do what you want. Im simply saying in a handling aspect, they are garbage, and that is just my opinoin, not trying to bash what anyone is doing by any means.









Yea my lowering springs were a terrible ride and I am not racing so handling really doesn't matter as long as it doesn't get worse, plus can't really afford anything more with 17 hour school days all week


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

wow you put a keg in your trunk, I cant even fit a suitcase in my trunk, cause its so small, I put like 3 bags of groceries in and its stuffed...If i ever figure it out, I'll post some pics. And Im rethinking about lowering my car, but I dunno, I dont wanna go too low cause roads where I live in PA suck


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_Im rethinking about lowering my car, but I dunno, I dont wanna go too low cause roads where I live in PA suck

haha wait til tomorrow im putting my coils on and winding them all the way down, the pa roads dont scare me........til i smash a oil pan


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_wow you put a keg in your trunk, I cant even fit a suitcase in my trunk, cause its so small, I put like 3 bags of groceries in and its stuffed...

Yep yep... kegs and hard top NBs FTW


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Put a face with that car (hp685685)*



hp685685 said:


> I'm normally just a viewer but decided to say hello
> 
> I'm very happy you did. Really.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mspastrygurl: you should be fine lowering your car. as you know i dont live far from you and mine is lowered and im totally fine.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

I know, I think Im gonna do it, but I dont wanna go too low, I sometimes ditz out while driving and have blonde moments. Like last year some Idiot dropped there muffler on the on ramp to the highway and left it there and I was too busy checking out this nice bike that was pink and the girl driving it was decked out in pink. I dont go that way but I was thinking wow she's styling and next thing you know I see this muffler I couldnt stop or go around it, so I drover over it and it sorta got stuck for about 30yds. So by the time I got home my car was making a loud noise I ended up bending my oil pan or something. So thats why Im kinda nervous. But if I can figure out what to buy and stuff I will lower my car a tad


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mspastrygurl)*

well if you are looking for something cheap and not too low i would go with the autotech springs and shocks. i bought them at h20i and i love them. i have 18" wheels and i can fit *MAYBE* 2 fingers between the fender and the tire. so its a nice drop and not too low.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I have the Autotech setup also - I was running 17s over the summer, but have my 16 stockies on now for winter. It's low enough that it makes the car have a good stance, but not so low that you can't pull into a driveway. 
Anyway, less talk more pics!!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_wow you put a keg in your trunk, I cant even fit a suitcase in my trunk, cause its so small, I put like 3 bags of groceries in and its stuffed...If i ever figure it out, I'll post some pics. And Im rethinking about lowering my car, but I dunno, I dont wanna go too low cause roads where I live in PA suck

I think H&R sport springs are the right one for you. They are not too low, nice handling.


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Good Old Car)*

I support idea








It I 

My happiness


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Liona)*

I love that all the low posters come out of the woodworks when it's time to post a picture of themselves







Just a trend I've noticed. Flame on!


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (ginanana)*

sorry... I the Russian girl badly speak on English ... Therefore has badly understood that you have written...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ginanana)*

Not me.........mines not ready yet..............my *car* OR my *face*.








"Hollywood"


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

no Russia


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Liona)*

yeah im agreeing with hollywoodsbug by the time of spring show and go in jersey ill have pictures cause ill have my hood and bodykit on.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Is there a date for that yet?
"Hollywood"


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (tscbmxer92)*

ок... I agree


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Liona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liona* »_I support idea








It I 

My happiness 










We need more girls like this driving beetles around here im tired of seeing only old people driving them


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

There is something to be said for a *fresh face*!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (NB_Turbo1)*








and I search for friends.... and I will be glad to them even if we will be divided by ocean


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

All identical forums... Though in Russian, though in English... Men joke among themselves...







, also receive from it pleasure


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Liona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liona* »_







and I search for friends.... and I will be glad to them even if we will be divided by ocean
















And we be glad to you too. And receive from it pleasure.















"Hollywood"


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Certainly to me it is pleasant


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Liona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liona* »_Certainly to me it is pleasant









haha this forum just got better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

It pleases me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
And we be glad to you too. And receive from it pleasure.















"Hollywood"









haha this made me laugh


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ginanana)*

I was waiting for someone with a sense of humor to pick up on the that.
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yo Bash,
Welcome to the new *International* Beetle forum.








I hope you get from it pleasure!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Hmmmmm... I thought to you it will be interesting to communicate with the Russian girl... Probably I was mistaken...


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't worry about them, they're just having fun.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

dont worry my english is not that great either...
I'm from eastern europe


----------



## d4rkpi11s (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

wish i had a pic now but i fit 4 kegs one time... all safely buckled up... can spill good beer


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Liona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liona* »_Hmmmmm... I thought to you it will be interesting to communicate with the Russian girl... Probably I was mistaken...























i think the russian club is great! good to see more beetles in the world.
good work to you and your club! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (water&air)*

There are no you know in Moscow not too much newbeetle... There is all is Ford Focus, is mazda especially much 3... Is VW Golf... And here newbeetle very seldom I meet on road.....


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Liona)*

You know what? The same is true here, especially in magazines and at shows. The New Beetle seems to be less popular!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

But we the best who goes by the New Beetle


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Liona)*

we is the best peoples, yes.
it pleasure me beetle peoples..


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

beetle owners are the truest volkswagen owners


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

Completely a consonant... 
Because it stylishly.... 
Beautifully... 
And it is original...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_beetle owners are the truest volkswagen owners

*Well Said!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now there's a good signature~








"Hollywood"


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how do you put quotes in your signature


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nevermind but too bad it came out of my own mouth. hollywood, do i have permission to put your name in there so it doesnt sound cheesy since it says that it was posted by me?


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

Hey nuff with the chit chat i wanna see some more girls. I guess beetles will do though.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_nevermind but too bad it came out of my own mouth. hollywood, do i have permission to put your name in there so it doesnt sound cheesy since it says that it was posted by me?

Sure man, knock yourself out!








"Hollywood"


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

ha i didnt want to offend you in anyway or anything.
but yeah beetle owners are the truest. i mean no other car looks like the beetle.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

HAHAHA nice man I actually did the same thing with a keg in mine. I even made a decent journey from PA to OC Maryland with it in there.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

my hot little ride,lol


and boring me, Im wearing a scarf


oh and since I cant fit a keg in my trunk, im gonna screw in a blender and make margaritas right out of my trunk for shows, that would be sweet


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_oh and since I cant fit a keg in my trunk, im gonna screw in a blender and make margaritas right out of my trunk for shows, that would be sweet

Now I'm REALLY hopin' you show up for Dubs On Defrost 2!








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

i really dont like it when people drink at shows, because most of the people that drink later jump in the car. Do you really want to be on the same road as these people, with cars that maybe get driven 5 times a year









ive seen some horrible things from people drinking at shows...
one of them being H20 in 2007


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

thats why you either get a room or designate a DD. If its warm enough I'll be topless. My car will so get your minds out of the gutter


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mspastrygurl)*

looking at this thread, my mind is far far away from the gutter...


----------

